
The Road to Brave 1.0 - dlo
https://brave.com/the-road-to-brave-one-dot-zero/
======
ericand
Same topic and seems to have more conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21525592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21525592)

